# Ebenen direkt auswählen ?



## skuzzle (18. Oktober 2005)

hallo ich habe einmal ne frage zu ebenenobjekten!
Ich kann die einzelnen objekte nur über meine ebenenpalette asuwählen aber nicht direkt wenn ich auf sie draufklicke ich muss immer erst die ebene aktivieren um ein objekt zu verschieben geht das auch anders also dass photoshop weiss dass wenn ich des objekt anklicke das auch die und die ebene is ?


----------



## rundes kipfal (18. Oktober 2005)

Wähle das Verschieben-Werkzeug aus und mache dann neben "Ebenen automatisch auswählen" ein Häkchen


----------



## skuzzle (18. Oktober 2005)

juuuhuu danke hab mich schon gewundert warums nimmer funktioniert scho voll am verzweifeln gewesen danke dir 

close wenns geht


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (19. Oktober 2005)

Mach den Haken wieder raus und nimm stattdessen strg+klick.


----------



## regurge (19. Oktober 2005)

Daniel Mannheimer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mach den Haken wieder raus und nimm stattdessen strg+klick.


 
 hehe guter Tipp, habe es bisher auch immer mit dem Haken gemacht, dadurch bekommt man aber oft im nachhinein Probleme wenn man vergisst den Haken wieder weg zu machen.


----------

